# Christmas Party for work, Ideas?



## mm12190 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey all,
Looking for some help! New to Dubai and i am trying to find a place to hold a christmas party for the coworkers. So maybe some of you have an idea where i can find what I am looking for! 

I'd like to to have 16-20 people and would prefer a causal location (outside or on the beach), somewhere with a private area (not trying to rent out the entire venue). And now for the most important part.. I would also like a package deal with food and unlimited drinks somewhat like an open bar all night. I am looking to spend around 200-300 AED per person. 


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For that budget, your main option will be something like an all inclusive dinner & drink deal from somewhere like the Rotana hotels. That's the only way you'll get an open bar and food for that money.

-


----------

